# A well aimed slingshot



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I always say a well aimed slingshot can bring down giants. Took this nasty fella last night with my torque and clear marbles. I was sure wishin I had some lead. He's the largest I've killed with a flip. 4'5" and a curtain trip to the hospital.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

A bite from that rascal would be a CERTAIN trip to the hospital, if not a CURTAIN trip! LOL!

Your hand must not have been shaking!

Good shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot Joe !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is actually what I train for. They are a big problem around our pond. They come up from a creek a hundred yards away. The first marble lodged in his head. The second shattered the first and I guess drove the glass shards on through and that was it. I had my doubts about the marbles but they did fine with the heavy bands. I'll be packing some lead from now on


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> This is actually what I train for. They are a big problem around our pond. They come up from a creek a hundred yards away. The first marble lodged in his head. The second shattered the first and I guess drove the glass shards on through and that was it. I had my doubts about the marbles but they did fine with the heavy bands. I'll be packing some lead from now on


I shoot 5/8 inch marbles quite a bit . They are very accurate and weigh the same as 7/16 inch steel .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They really get the job done. I've taken smaller snakes with them. This one was a monster so I had some doubts but they worked great


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great shooting. I used to carry mine for the same reason - luckily never had to use.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it a rattler, Joe? We have only one poisonous snake here in Michigan, a Massassuaga Rattler. I've never seen one and I'm outdoors a lot. I lived in VA for 10 yrs and could go out and find a poisonous snake almost at will. I'm like you, I know they have some benefits, but I don't want them near my house!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice shooting Joe, nailed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Is it a rattler, Joe? We have only one poisonous snake here in Michigan, a Massassuaga Rattler. I've never seen one and I'm outdoors a lot. I lived in VA for 10 yrs and could go out and find a poisonous snake almost at will. I'm like you, I know they have some benefits, but I don't want them near my house!!


Hey DSL, that was a water moccasin. We have rattlers but mostly in Rocky areas. We live near the Arkansas river and it's back waters. Lots of bad water snakes. The main reason I carry a Slingshot.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow. That was a big one.

I try not to kill rattlers unless they are near somewhere kids are playing. In fact that was my duty as a big brother as a kid before my sister could go out to play.

Water mocassins are another matter. I pretty much kill them anywhere they might be trouble. I've been on roads through the swamps during floods where there were so many on the road it was like the original Indiana Jones down in the Egyptian tomb. Seriously.

I avoid killing most other things unless I have to or I'm going to eat it.

Of course invasive species are fair game. Nutria are one of the main reasons I've been working myself up.to bring able to sling 7/16ths steel. (I'll probably use lead when I actually start killing them.)

Anyways. I didn't know you were one state up. I've been wanting to visit Ark. I haven't been since I was a kid. Maybe I can come up sometime soon and we can do some shooting.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That's some good shootin' right there.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice shot!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a copper head


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah, good shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the comments. I usually don't post them I really don't even like taking pics of them. But this was a Whopper. The head just fit in the fork gap of my torque! Thanks again..... Joe


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Looks like a copper head


Water moccasin and copperhead are the same cotton mouth is also another name, either way kill em


----------

